
Predatory “Green Capitalism” Is Monetizing the Air, and It's Going to Cost You - SQL2219
http://charleshughsmith.blogspot.com/2019/07/predatory-green-capitalism-is.html
======
inflatableDodo
Predatory capitalism already monetized the air as an externality and it has
cost people plenty already. Is also about to cost people a lot more than will
ever be scraped back in carbon taxes.

